
Dice.com Is Hiring a Remote Data Scientist (must Be in US) - simonhughes22
https://www.dice.com/jobs/q-data_scientist_dice-dtco-true-jobs?searchid=7147861013825&stst=
======
simonhughes22
We have posted the position at multiple locations but will accept applications
from anywhere within the US. We cannot accept applications from overseas at
this time. Help us change the future of recruiting by building better tools
for job seekers. Please see the links under 'Career Explorer' on www.dice.com
and also our skills pages -
[https://www.dice.com/skills](https://www.dice.com/skills) for examples of the
work we have been doing.

------
nugi
Seems odd a company devoted to matching employees and employers can't do it
themselves, for themselves, on their own platform.

